# How to upload a website



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 15, 2012)

So basically guys, I've completed my assignment of creating a mobile phone website. Now the last bit..How do I upload it onto a free hosting website? And can anyone recommend me a good one? 


So basically I have all these files for my website and I have no idea how to upload it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 15, 2012)

buy a domain name like infernox.net or some shit.

then host it from home with xampp

now you own a domain you can control the content it takes 20min and you can use it for all sorts of assignments


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 18, 2012)

As it's for an assignment, I wouldn't bother with the hassle of buying a domain. But hey - It's up to you.

Most free hosting sites come with an upload function. It's a simple process of drag and drop.

If not, they'll provide you details like an IP address, username and password. Download Filezilla and use that to drag and drop.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 18, 2012)

I just use co.cc for my assignments. It's a free domain name, that has full dns, CNAME, and whatever else support.


----------

